# Frage zu Lowrance HDS 5 Gen2



## Suedschwede (21. Mai 2013)

moin, ich besitze ein HDS 5 Gen2 und bin soweit zufrieden. Allerdings habe ich ein Problem, ich habe zus. zum Echolot ein Paddelrad mit Temp. Geber installiert. Temp. wird korrekt angezeigt Speed im Wasser aber nicht nur SOG (also die Daten über GPS). Woran kann das liegen, kann man die Anzeige Speed im Wasser zus. einfügen/anzeigen lassen? Danke für Antworten und Mfg. Martin


----------



## Shira11 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Lowrance HDS 5 Gen2*

Ja nachdem Du den Schwingertyp eingestellt hast kannst Du über Menu Karteneinstellungen die Anzeige reiholen.

Steht aber im Handbuch!#h


----------



## Suedschwede (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Lowrance HDS 5 Gen2*



Shira11 schrieb:


> Ja nachdem Du den Schwingertyp eingestellt hast kannst Du über Menu Karteneinstellungen die Anzeige reiholen.
> 
> Steht aber im Handbuch!#h



Ja danke habe es gefunden, nun noch eine Frage, ich habe mein HDS 5 Gen2 geupdatet auf 2.0, ja ich weiß never touch running System, #c nun braucht die Kiste ewig beim Start, dauert teilweiese 5 min. bis er richtig läuft, hat noch jemand den Effekt bzw. weiß wer wie man das wegbekommt bzw. sind von Lowrance bugfixes geplant? Danke und Gruß Martin


----------



## Black Airwolf (26. August 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Lowrance HDS 5 Gen2*

Ja ich! Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit dem langen Starten.
Habe jetzt auf 2.1 Upgedatet und alles läuft wieder super. :vik:


----------

